# Rain Bird ETI Inground Automatic sprinkler system



## NightTrain05 (Jun 24, 2018)

Anyone have an experience with these DIY kits. Amazon Prime day had them on sale for $130 so I jumped on it. The YouTube reviews are kind of mixed, but the bad reviews were from people that had no idea what they were doing.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I use that timer for a simple drip system to an area I don't currently have underground irrigation. Happy with it so far; it has been reliable.


----------



## NightTrain05 (Jun 24, 2018)

Well it looks like I should have read up on this before I bought it. The minimum Gallons Per Minute for this system is 6GPM. I did the 5 Gallon bucket test to determine my GPM and it was only 4.3 Gallons on the hose bibb. It took a minute and 9 seconds to fill the 5 gallon bucket. I also got 41 Psi using a pressure gauge. The sprinklers that came with this use .75 gallons per minute and came with 6 of them. Which means that the sprinklers would need at least 4.5 Gallons per minute. If I only use 5 sprinklers it requires 3.75 gallons. Will this work? I mean will it be enough to operate the heads and get OK coverage? This is a bit disappointing I have been looking forward to putting in a sprinkler system I did not realize my house gets so little water. It is not well water but city supplied water.

Supplied Sprinklers are 32SA


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

One year ago I was hell bent on buying a couple of these, then I was talked out of it! For a bit more money you can build a much better system! Will 5 heads work? Sure! But personally I feel you will be disappointed with the results. I have some of these rotors currently, and they work, but IMO they are definitely cheaper spray bodies. With your low flow, and lower PSI, I would be looking at the Hunter PRS 30 spray bodies and probably MP rotator nozzles as it would enable you to put a sufficient number of heads on one zone and get decent coverage!

Here's a chart for reference to see what heads at 30 PSI could work and what kind of coverage/distance you could expect!
https://www.sprinklertalk.com/product_manuals/manuals/Hunter/Nozzles/MP_Rotator/MPChart.pdf


----------



## NightTrain05 (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks for the reference material, I ll check it out.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Read irrigationtutorials.com before getting started. It covers everything and is very in depth.


----------



## NightTrain05 (Jun 24, 2018)

Thank you. I ll check it out


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

I have these kits installed on both sides and front of house. Had them for two seasons now. I usually don't use the timers unless I'm away on vacation. For as cheap as they are I've had decent luck with them. Definitely not as good as an inground system but for a diy it isn't bad


----------

